# Home Depot and Lowes when will they drop there pellet prices



## OnTheWaterfront (Oct 6, 2010)

In the Delaware-Maryland-Pennsylvania tri-state region the Lowes and Home Depot stores are all basically asking the same price $269/ton (usually with some kind of sliding quantity discount schedule), But even taking their discounts into consideration this price is easily $20 to $45 higher than other pellet retailers in the area. (I can get pellets delivered for 250/ton from one shop) So when are they going to wake up and drop there prices?  (Although I suppose one could try leaning on the price match policy both chains offer.)


----------



## MCPO (Oct 6, 2010)

No reason for them to hurry. The heating season has barely started. They aren`t overly concerned about selling them by the pallet/ton. I`m always surprised at the number of pellet stove users that buy 10 bags at a time.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 6, 2010)

My Local Lowes and Home Depot were selling for $299 at first. I could get pellets for as cheap as $199/ton at the pellet house's. Really good pellets for around $240/ton. Why would anyone bother with the over priced bigbox? 

They now have them for $218.50/ton. And my local wally mart still has pellets for $6.00/bag with no discount for ton purchase. I can't figure them out. I think they try to get as much as possible for them. But when they notice they aren't selling much, They dump the prices to actually match whats available locally? IDK!


----------



## DMZX (Oct 6, 2010)

The HD nearest to me has had Blazers for $3.99/ bag or $198/ton, for a month.  I bought 1/2 ton of the Blazers (Western Oregon Wood Products), and really like them.


----------



## nate379 (Oct 6, 2010)

$8-9 a bag here from what I say last time I was at Lowe's (earlier this week)


----------



## Hitch (Oct 6, 2010)

OnTheWaterfront said:
			
		

> In the Delaware-Maryland-Pennsylvania tri-state region the Lowes and Home Depot stores are all basically asking the same price $269/ton (usually with some kind of sliding quantity discount schedule), But even taking their discounts into consideration this price is easily $20 to $45 higher than other pellet retailers in the area. (I can get pellets delivered for 250/ton from one shop) So when are they going to wake up and drop there prices?  (Although I suppose one could try leaning on the price match policy both chains offer.)



OTW - who will deliver to you for $250/ton and what kind of pellets are they?  I'm up in PA, just over the Delaware line.  Thanks!

The Lowes up in north wilmington doesn't even store them inside, at least as far as I have seen.  They have them sitting outside near the door, with a generic sign for wood pellets and the price.  People are ripping into the plastic to find out the brand.


----------



## OnTheWaterfront (Oct 6, 2010)

Hitch said:
			
		

> OnTheWaterfront said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chim chim cheree fireplace and stoves quoted me 2 Tons of tree cycle pellets delivered for $250 a ton about a month ago.  Their shop is in Dover but they had no problem delivering to me in Newark, also I think the owner lives in Oxford PA, so I would think he delivers to your area.

http://www.chimchimchereefireplaceandstoves.com/
1-866-976-2446


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 6, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Us smart shoppers will not be paying them prices. If there selling? It's to shoppers that need to do some more home work! Shame on them.

Looks like everythings getting a bump in price. Gas too! Supposedly its due to a spike in wall street. Guess they didn't check my 401K?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 6, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, you mean that 401K hasn't been disappeared yet, give'm a chance and it will be.


----------



## OnTheWaterfront (Oct 6, 2010)

I haven't seen any selling down my way, but it is still a little early in the season yet.


----------



## save$ (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't know how is it where you live, but I would go the extra mile or buck to buy from a local small bossiness person who supports me right. We have both Lowes, HD, TS in this area. All nice people working there. We also have several small family run businesses who also sell pellets. I have learned they will know me by name and go out of their way to help me in any way.


----------



## Xena (Oct 7, 2010)

Stick with the stove shops and pellet dealers.  Depot and Lowes
sell crap pellets these days imo.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 7, 2010)

I feel I get better service from the local pellet dealers and they handle the pellets with care. Most of the time I can get a better pellet for about the same or less. I do buy some from the bigbox, But its usually at the end of the season and I am selective on what brands I do buy! Generally its just a few bags of so to finish off the season.


----------



## eschills (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowes on Long Island has Somersets for $299 per ton. No discount for multi-ton buying as of yet. Home Depot does not even have pellets in stock yet. I asked what they were waiting for. Most others on the Island selling good pellets for $285 and AWF for $257.


----------



## pakrazee (Oct 7, 2010)

its $219/ton at Home depot in NE PA


----------



## imacman (Oct 7, 2010)

Just stopped at the Lowes in Newburgh....Somersets and Clean Energy for $4.58bag - $229/ton....no discount.......yet.


----------



## DMZX (Oct 7, 2010)

I would stick with my dealer, because he sells Bear Mt, but he stores them outside.  Not in a open shed, but outside with no cover other than the plastic sheet they come wrapped in.  I bought a ton from him this summer, but now that the weather has come, I am not sure I want to buy any more.


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 7, 2010)

185.00 A TON AS OF TODAY AT LOWES IN SPRINGVILLE NY


----------



## imacman (Oct 7, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> 185.00 A TON AS OF TODAY AT LOWES IN SPRINGVILLE NY



What brand pellets are they carrying?

PS WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING AT US WOODSMAN???  ;-P


----------



## gbreda (Oct 7, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, is that the posted price or after some kind of discount?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 7, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> PS WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING AT US WOODSMAN???  ;-P



Maybe because someone tipped him off as to how old and hard of hearing we are getting to be.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 7, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh? Speak up can't hear you! 

What he say???


----------



## schoondog (Oct 8, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> Just stopped at the Lowes in Newburgh....Somersets and Clean Energy for $4.58bag - $229/ton....no discount.......yet.



imacman, aren't the somersets on the good pellet list? I may pick up a few bags to checkout. And Zena I hear ya about supporting a pellet supplier. I don't have one close by so gotta get what I get. BT in Bristol is closest, 1 hour away. Place is great, but by the time I pay for fuel and time to go there it negates price/quality advantage. :shut: 

Schoondog


----------



## imacman (Oct 8, 2010)

schoondog said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep Schoon, the Somersets are on the "very good" list.  If I needed pellets right now, I'd be heading over to Lowes to get them.

PS, don't take the tons in the front of the store.....bottom bags are ripped open.


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry about the yelling.lol  I don't know what brand i seen them stacked outside 50ton  with price sprayed on and tsc across the street have them for 180 today, it's a pellet war for sure. TSC has AWF lowes i don't know what brand, covered with white plastic wrap...


----------



## Swaybar (Oct 9, 2010)

Bought three tons from home Depot today  $684 delivered.  Delivery fee was $65, so price per ton was $206.33 not including delivery


----------



## ablejoy (Oct 9, 2010)

Home Depot $209.00 ton Lowes $285.00 I bought one ton with Lowels 10% off coupon at the depot 1st of the week best price I could find. Softwood pellets that burn good.


----------



## magsf11 (Oct 11, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the yelling.lol  I don't know what brand i seen them stacked outside 50ton  with price sprayed on and tsc across the street have them for 180 today, it's a pellet war for sure. TSC has AWF lowes i don't know what brand, covered with white plastic wrap...


   Just called Lowes down there and they have summersets. 190/ton. called the lowes here in Amherst they want 297/ton for the same thing. A big price difference, I an going there this weekend to ask why,lowes has a price guarantee "If you find a lower price, We will beat it by 10%" lets see if it is true.


----------



## corkman (Oct 13, 2010)

i think the price drop has arrived here in raynham,ma.they started at $298 per ton.dropped to $269  and was there today and they are at $197.there's so many choises for people to choose from when it comes to premium pellets for $250 and under around here so it was only a matter of time before they dropped their price.


----------



## smilejamaica (Oct 14, 2010)

218.00 a ton bloomfield ct they have freedom fuel pellets .....or 218.00 a to enfield ct they have stove chow pellets


----------



## DMZX (Oct 14, 2010)

I was at the local HD yesterday.  They were selling Blazers for 3.98/ bag for a few weeks.  I noticed they dropped the price to $3.78, so I grabbed a few more bags.  I Guess they were not selling quick enough.


----------



## imacman (Oct 14, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> ...... lowes i don't know what brand, covered with white plastic wrap...



Woodsman, go see what's under the white plastic.  It might be Somersets.


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 14, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are indeed sommersets, go get some..


----------



## lablyrics (Oct 18, 2010)

> i think the price drop has arrived here in raynham,ma.they started at $298 per ton.dropped to $269 and was there today and they are at $197.there’s so many choises for people to choose from when it comes to premium pellets for $250 and under around here so it was only a matter of time before they dropped their price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ylomnstr (Oct 18, 2010)

I ordered 4 tons from Lowes in Kingston NY.  197/ton plus 10% off plus 65 delivery = about $780 for 4 tons delivered.  She said the sale was only on until today.  Not sure how true that is, but that beats the deal that I thought I got in January when Home Depot was clearing their pellets off for 197/ton.  I've got a total of 7 tons now


----------



## offingmoot (Oct 19, 2010)

depot in toms river nj was $269 as of 9/15  $20 more than the previous two years
as of 10/09 they dropped to $229, with my 10% coupon i got one more ton for only $30 more
6 total, all stove chow, some people bash them, but i am happy with them and this deal was great for me.


----------



## franktank232 (Oct 19, 2010)

The HD here is selling Eureka for around $180/ton...  here being S Wi...  

Too bad a guy couldn't find the ones he wanted and order a train car full...have a semi pick them up at the railroad station!  I know the local dealer here was doing just that with some pellets out of the NW.


----------



## craigsward (Oct 20, 2010)

A quick update on the Lowes in my area as of today.
Lowes in Torrington is carrying Green Team and Greenway at $218 a ton.
Lowes in Plainville is carrying "I don't know its whatever they ship me." at $196 a ton (promotion).
Lowes in Bloomfield is carrying Green Team and Natures Own at $218 a ton.  (their promotion just ended for higher volume discounts).
Lowes in Southington is carrying Natures Own, Stove Chow, and Somersets are on order (22 tons) all at $218 a ton.

Tractor Supply in Barkhamsted is carrying Appalacian, Instant Heath, and Lignetics at $224.50 a ton.  They weren't sure if the lignetics were in stock.
Lots of these places don't understand the differences in pellets or care to accomodate the request of a pellet nazi...

I think i may just head to BT Enterprises and pickup some Cubex today at $245 a ton.  The extra heat output has gotta make up some of the price discrepancy.  Somersets are tempting but i was told those things are going to go quick.  Anything will be better than the Lignetics Pres to Logs bags i have left over from last year.  Low heat and crazy amounts of ash.  I did a good cleaning this past weekend and it already needs a full clean again....


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 20, 2010)

craigsward said:
			
		

> A quick update on the Lowes in my area as of today.
> Lowes in Torrington is carrying Green Team and Greenway at $218 a ton.
> Lowes in Plainville is carrying "I don't know its whatever they ship me." at $196 a ton (promotion).
> Lowes in Bloomfield is carrying Green Team and Natures Own at $218 a ton.  (their promotion just ended for higher volume discounts).
> ...



Thanks for doing the pricing. You saved me a trip to Bloomfield, Plainville and Southington. I pass the Torrington Lowes on my way home and still haven't stopped in to see what they had either. Don't forget the movers pack available at the post office. It has a 10% coupon in it.

Torrington HD had Stove Chow and Freedom Fuel I didn't bother with checking the price on them. I was looking for Winter Warms for my testing and can't find them. I might sneak in to the Torrington lowes and grab a few bags of the Green Teams if I can't find the other brands I want to test. 

Anyone see Winter Warms in CT????


----------



## Exmasonite (Oct 23, 2010)

Was in to New Hartford, CT Depot last week and ordered 2 tons at $218/ton (10% coupon made is ~$198).  Ended up getting Freedom Fuel delivered.  Oh well.  

anyways, was back in there 2 days ago and saw that price was down to 196/ton.  I think it was stove chow or greenways.  Anyways, inquired at service desk and b/c they use the same SKU, was able to get the difference credited back.  So, about $175/ton for Freedom Fuel + $65 delivery.  

So if you ordered pellets recently and price dropped at depot, you may be able to get some $$ back.


----------



## timjk69 (Oct 23, 2010)

$3.79 a bag at Lowes just yesterday here in eastern WA. This is for an excellent brand. No discount for a ton.


----------



## DMZX (Oct 23, 2010)

timjk69 said:
			
		

> $3.79 a bag at Lowes just yesterday here in eastern WA. This is for an excellent brand. No discount for a ton.



What brand are they selling?

HD sells Blazers @$189/ton or $3.78/bag.  The last time I bought a few bags, the clerk said the price was going up to $260/ton soon.  Hmm...wonder if he was just trying to get me to buy a few tons, or if the price is in fact going to rise as winter comes in.


----------



## mpcm (Oct 24, 2010)

HomeDepot in Plaistow NH is selling 209/ton with 65 delivery fee (any amount). Freedom brand.


----------



## newf lover (Oct 24, 2010)

The North Windham HD has Stove Chow for $196 (or $198, can't remember). Not interested, even at that price.


----------



## Phatty (Oct 24, 2010)

just picked up 2 tons of green team @ lowes in Haverhill $219 w/10% off


----------



## strangemainer (Oct 24, 2010)

Lowes in Biddeford Maine has Maine's Choice for $195 a ton! Dammm, I paid $239 with Wood Pellets.com a few months ago.

I think the days of "prebuying" and early bird deals are OVAH!!


----------



## captkirk5858 (Oct 24, 2010)

HD in Vermont has Canadian 50/50's for 195 a ton,  sale ends  the 24th.today.. Not advertised.  was 219 three days ago. will be interesting what they go back up to.  :-S


----------



## Duke53 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lowe's in Potsdam, NY has Somersets and Clean Energy pellets for $204.00 a ton. Purchased 4 tons of Somersets today (they have worked better for me in my stove than any other brand); will be purchasing another 2 tons of them next week. FWIW, TSC in Potsdam has American Wood Fiber pellets for $204.00 a ton; I've never used that brand.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 30, 2010)

Lowes in Wheeling, WV has Somersets for $4.38 per bag.


----------



## warmncozy (Oct 30, 2010)

Lowe's in Bedford, NH has Green Teams for $209 per ton.


----------



## imacman (Oct 30, 2010)

Duke53 said:
			
		

> ......FWIW, TSC in Potsdam has American Wood Fiber pellets for $204.00 a ton; I've never used that brand.



The AWF pellets are a real good "shoulder season" pellet, and could be stretched into the winter if nothing better was available.  But with the Somersets at the same price, that's the only way to go, IMO.

EDIT:

Duke, did you go to the Post Office & get the "moving kit"....it has a 10% off coupon, IIRC.


----------



## captkirk5858 (Oct 31, 2010)

stopped in HD yesturday and they went up to 209 a ton.  not to bad.  Got a couple bags of Freedom Fuel to test. No corn in first bag that i notced.  So far not to bad a Pellet...


----------



## Duke53 (Oct 31, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> Duke53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT:



> _"Duke, did you go to the Post Office & get the "moving kit"....it has a 10% off coupon, IIRC."_



I know nothing about a 'Post Office' or 'moving kit'; care to point me in the right direction?

TIA

- D


----------



## skytrekin (Oct 31, 2010)

Home Depot no longer sells pellets here in Anchorage, and Lowes sells by the bag $8.95 ea!!
I gotta find a different supply! Cheaper to heat using the regular furnace.


----------



## evil (Oct 31, 2010)

Most dealers here are selling for around 245$ Canadian but add in the new Hormonized Sales Tax and your now paying 275$ Canadian. The prices are on LG's and your paying more for premium brands. That breaks down to around 5.50 $ Canadian or 5.40$ US. In other words, I'm going to the States to buy my pellets. Can't wait to see the look on the border guards face as I pull in to customs.


----------



## briansol (Oct 31, 2010)

You'll have to claim it and pay GST at customs, won't you?

something has to pay for your healthcare....  don't worry, ours will be $20 a bag in 2 years the way our administration is mucking things up...


----------



## captkirk5858 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yup............Tax Next


----------



## eschills (Oct 31, 2010)

HD on Long Island had 269.00 for Stove Chow, used 10% moving coupon from Lowes. Best price I could finagle on LI. Also used coupon for 12 month interest free financing. Picked up 3 tons, not quite pig status I guess.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 31, 2010)

eschills said:
			
		

> HD on Long Island had 269.00 for Stove Chow, used 10% moving coupon from Lowes. Best price I could finagle on LI. Also used coupon for 12 month interest free financing. Picked up 3 tons, not quite pig status I guess.



If you hauled them in a gas hog it does.


----------



## evil (Nov 1, 2010)

It's really not that bad. Most officers won't even bother for this type of stuff unless it's electronics and such. It's 13 % tax on pretty much everything now as it used to be 8% GST and 7% PST.  You talk about health care, yes we do pay enough. There are many ways to make it better. Still wouldn't go without it. Couldn't imagine life without it. I really don't see why you guy's are so against it.


----------



## morsnow (Nov 1, 2010)

home depot here in bangor has fireside for 209.  Lowes has maine choice and green team 195.  20 total for deliverly if you by 4 or more tons. Cant beat that.  wish I had more room for cheap pellets





harmon xxv  (never had a problem burning any brand of wood pellet.  As I see it, the cheaper and the least dusty the pellet- the better)

2 tons athens(super premium)
1 ton green team 
1 ton maine choice


----------



## briansol (Nov 1, 2010)

evil said:
			
		

> It's really not that bad. Most officers won't even bother for this type of stuff unless it's electronics and such. It's 13 % tax on pretty much everything now as it used to be 8% GST and 7% PST.  You talk about health care, yes we do pay enough. There are many ways to make it better. Still wouldn't go without it. Couldn't imagine life without it. I really don't see why you guy's are so against it.


We're against it because we already pay for our own.....  and when this passes, I'll have to pay for 3 or 4 people via taxes instead of just for myself.

You want it? pay for it.

can't afford it? lose your cell phone and you can.

Priorities of most 'poor' american's are f*&^^ed.  They have cable and a cell phone but won't pay for their own health care.

I'm self employed and pay for my own 100% out of pocket.  Why can't eveyone else?


----------



## captkirk5858 (Nov 1, 2010)

briansol said:
			
		

> evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  so if your correct with the "I really don't see why you guy's are so against it" thought, is cause we are allready paying for it and do you think we will pay less?  oh no.  we will be paying double if not triple for what i am allready paying for..... i think thats the MAJOR concern. 


(But I Love my Pellet Stove)

X2 with briansol


----------



## rad3110 (Nov 1, 2010)

On Long Island NY, Nassau and Suffolk County's Lowes sells several different brand of pellets for $5.98 a bag AWF, Clean Energy, Somersets etc. Home Depot sell Stove Chow for $5.38 and Sams Club sells Penningtons for $5.34. I printed out the Home Depot Price e-mailed it to Lowes Costomer Service and they e-mailed back they would meet Home Depot Price less 10% making it $4.84 a bag. I know for you off Islanders this still sounds like a lot but its not. I cant imagine what the MTA charges a tractor trailer with a full load of pellets to enter and leave long Island. Hell the Throggs neck bridge alone is $1100 bucks a car


----------



## ssupercoolss (Nov 1, 2010)

just for s***s and giglles, i called the lowes in oaks, PA (near philly)  still $5.99 a bag.  i bought a ton earlier this year for $210 at a local lawn and garden place.  can figure out why the big box stores around here have such a high price.


----------



## sydsdad (Nov 2, 2010)

today went to local Home Depot in King of Prussia PA. Im in the heart of the tristate and they have Penningtons For 225 a ton or 4.45 a bag .With all the coupons you can get them for  210 a ton.Not bad for NOV. 1 and the area  we live in where evrything cost more.ty rmw


----------



## captkirk5858 (Nov 3, 2010)

ANother Ton of Green Teams From Lowes. 209 a ton 188  with 10% off.  Getting their J  :coolsmile: 

 ( an Hour hawl in a half ton truck..lol..)


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 3, 2010)

samm6 said:
			
		

> ANother Ton of Green Teams From Lowes. 209 a ton 188  with 10% off.  *Getting their J*  :coolsmile:
> 
> ( an Hour hawl in a half ton truck..lol..)



Yes you are!  

Truck looks like she handles the pallet pretty well. Nice looking pellet hauler! Can't tell who's happier you or the p/u. :coolsmile:


----------



## warmncozy (Nov 3, 2010)

samm6 said:
			
		

> ANother Ton of Green Teams From Lowes. 209 a ton 188  with 10% off.  Getting their J  :coolsmile:
> 
> ( an Hour hawl in a half ton truck..lol..)



I got mine at Lowe's yesterday. How'd you get the 10% off? Sale? Coupon?


----------



## captkirk5858 (Nov 3, 2010)

Curently 26* going to be a Low of 21*    Wife instructed me to "Load up the stove"...lol....  SHe is Loving the warmth..


----------



## ct_administrator (Nov 3, 2010)

warmncozy said:
			
		

> samm6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can pick up a coupon book at the local post office,  its called the Movers Coupon Booklet or something.

The Lowes 10% off coupon is in there, Ask for a few of them,  my local Home Depot accepts the Lowes 10% off coupon as well.

Never leave home without them......... LOL


----------



## wilburg (Nov 3, 2010)

I just came from HD in Greenfield Mass,  Pellets are $219 .. I can use the 10% coupon so its $198 per ton, if I buy $1 of something else I can use the 12 month with no interest, AND use the HD 1 ton truck for free.

ATM, they are selling Freedom Fuel and Fireside Ultra, the store rep said that they are moving to the vendor of Fireside Ultra....  comments about these brands?


----------



## Duke53 (Jan 23, 2011)

I went to our Lowe's store (Potsdam, NY) on Friday to pick up the last of the pellets (_Somersets_) I purchased a couple months ago, only to find out that the last pallet of them had been accidently sold to another customer (_partially my fault as I hadn't gone to pick them up within the right time frame_).
     The manager (Sean) came out and offered me Hamer's Hot Ones at a lower price (*$178.00*) a ton. I'd only read about the Hamer's here, never used them, but ending up taking them home. Wow ! These things burn hot ... I wasn't crazy about the Presto-logs I tried but was VERY happy with the Somersets. The Hamer's are blowing them all away as far as heat. I had to lower both feed rate and blower speed to lower the temperature to where it was comfortable. I still have 2.5 tons of the Somersets here and will be happy with them, but if I have a choice in the future it will be the Hamer's.
     It's cold here last night and this morning (_*-8Â°* right now_) and it is *76Â°* in my living room and kitchen. Tonight will be the true test as *-30Â°* is called for, with wind chill bringing it down to *-40Â°*. Brr ... a wee bit brisk.
     The entire staff at the Potsdam, NY is an absolute delight to work with; they are friendly and knowledgable and make a trip to the hardware store a treat. (_I wish I could say the same for the staff at the HD just down the road and the staff at the Plattsburgh, NY Lowe's_).


----------

